# I want to find out if my recipient had a bfp!



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone


I am now on my 2nd 2ww. Think i am going to get my AF in a few hours i can just feel it.   We are currently at BOURN HALL and love it there. This is our long awaited NHS free cycle.

We would like to eggshare again and stick with Bourn. I suppose after 2 or 3 normal AF's?

But i have decided i really want to know how my recipient got along with the eggs i shared with her. Does anybody know how i go about doing this please?

I want to know for many reasons


 to all xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

with your       You can contact the **** about this I am in the process of doing then same ring them and then they will send you a letter asking for certain information once received back they will tell you, I have still got to send my paperwork back (note to self get that done)....


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I just phoned the e/s coordinator at my clinic and they gave me the result - my recip got a bfp too


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah fabulous! I didn't realise the clinic co-ordinators could tell you! I will try that and if no success i will contact the HFEA

Thankyou xxxxx


----------

